
Why Poland will never have hygge - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20171107-the-polish-phrase-that-will-help-you-through-tough-times
======
dozzie
The original title is "The Polish phrase that will help you through tough
times". Please don't change the title, especially from something that
describes the content quite well to your own sentence that doesn't reflect the
article's topic in the slightest.

